# Holiday Music Channel?



## dbodle (Aug 23, 2004)

Anybody hear anything about Sirius offering a Holiday Music channel?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jeff from Sirius BackStage reports that Movin' Easy on Strem 4 will be Holiay music 24/7 starting Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Big deal 1 channel. XM is going to have 4 holiday channels. Cool.


----------

